# Is anyone still using swapnote?



## onsokumaru (Oct 10, 2013)

UPDATE: Spotpass no longer working, making this application useless.



> Notice about service for Nintendo 3DS software Swapnote
> 
> 2013-10-31
> Thank you for your support.
> ...



SOURCE: http://swapnote.nintendo.com/


----------



## oath2order (Oct 11, 2013)

I kind of stopped using it ._.


----------



## onsokumaru (Oct 11, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I kind of stopped using it ._.


yeah, seems to be the case for most people... at least miiverse 3DS will be released soon (I hope). Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah I know a lot of people who used it loads when it was first available, and sometimes I do use it sometimes to send drawings to my friends, but that's only now and then so. :3


----------



## onsokumaru (Oct 11, 2013)

Himari said:


> Yeah I know a lot of people who used it loads when it was first available, and sometimes I do use it sometimes to send drawings to my friends, but that's only now and then so. :3



It was released close to Christmas, for me was the best gift I got that year. It was great that we were able to send longer messages than the 16 chars messages in friendlist menu. 
Anyways, if you don't mind we could be 3ds friends in anticipation of Flipnote and miiverse, and also I would like to see your swapnote drawings.


----------



## chillv (Oct 11, 2013)

It's only a fun app if you have freinds or something. However, since things like Twiiter and Facebook exist, this kind of way of keeping in touch with your freinds is a bit rudimentary.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 11, 2013)

its kinda fun sometimes... {not really xD}
i dont really use it much.
i checked yesturday and i got this weird "time locked" mail.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 11, 2013)

i only use it for doodles, lol. i actually don't use it to send little notes and drawings to other people, considering there's no flipnote or  pictochat anymore i just use the swapnote for my doodles when i get bored.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 11, 2013)

I never use it cause I suck at drawing.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd use it more if I got more notes... But I barley use my 3DS right now -.-


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Oct 11, 2013)

I still use it for my notes from my friends like DeviousCrossing and the person who started the thread and others too.


----------



## onsokumaru (Oct 11, 2013)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I'd use it more if I got more notes... But I barley use my 3DS right now -.-



I added your friendcode. Please add me back.


----------



## Dizzie (Oct 16, 2013)

I use it to send doodles of old men twerking in ladies underwear to my BF... thats about it... Im waiting on FlipNote (animated swapnote) to come out.


----------



## Suicune (Oct 16, 2013)

The only time I use it is to check who deleted me from my friend list. I'm not the best artist so I've never made any good doodles to send to anyone.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 16, 2013)

i don't really use it, i just check for notes when i get the spotpass notification
but recently i've stopped bc this one person floods my inbox... they send like 4 notes just to clarify ONE message
but yeah i mainly used it before to reply to messages, i didn't send too many notes out


----------



## Sheepish (Oct 16, 2013)

I only ever send notes in reply to other people's. And there's only two people on my friend list who actually send notes, and they only typically do it in anticipation of a new game.

I always wanted to use it more frequently, but I never really knew what to write/draw. Doesn't help that I can't draw any more than a stick figure or a Pikachu.


----------



## radical6 (Oct 16, 2013)

i like getting notes from people but i cant draw
the only thing i can do is send inside jokes to friends
idk


----------



## oath2order (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh, hey, new letter from Nintendo!


----------



## onsokumaru (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your experiences and opinions,
I wonder if swapnote was more similar to pictochat(but with online) would keep more people interested in it on these days.
Pictochat has a digital keyboard, and the possibility to send multiple replies. Also copying the last reply. 

Pictochat is a chatting software that was included in every Nintendo DS before DSi, I'm sure many might not remember it because it was practically useless since it was local only.



oath2order said:


> Oh, hey, new letter from Nintendo!



And new stationary too, I think there are 72 in total so far.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Oct 17, 2013)

I only send stationeries to people mainly.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Oct 20, 2013)

I use it but my buddys stopped sending me notes


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Oct 20, 2013)

No, I don't bother. I have about 50 friends, so I get loads of messages at once that are really old. I've given up on it..


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 20, 2013)

More people would use it more often if you didn't need to close games for it I think. Most people stopped using it though it's picked back up a little for X/Y to arrange trades or just to see where everyone is at right now.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2013)

I have never used it and I will never use it. It just never appealed to me.


----------



## Riesz (Oct 25, 2013)

I still use it to send friends notes about new games I've bought or just personal news in general.  It's a really cute and fun way to send little notes and drawings to e-penpals


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 26, 2013)

No. I tried it when it first came out, but I never liked the messages I created and checking Swapnote felt like checking my email's inbox. In other words, I hated it lol


----------



## Sillydraco (Oct 26, 2013)

I would love to have a penpal  Add me if you like! Anyone in this list can add me too, just let me know so I can add you back! It's been a while since I used this app ^^ I miss flipnotes too ;_;


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 26, 2013)

no lol


----------



## Sillydraco (Oct 27, 2013)

lol I just sent out a ton of notes to friends ^^ someone just sent me like 500 notes tho x_x


----------



## heatran (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't use it often because most of my friends are internet friends (only 2 or 3 are actually real life friends), so I know anything I send over, they probably won't give any cares. Unless it relates to video games.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 27, 2013)

I made some stuff for my friend, but we never got to exchange. Oh well! xD


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2013)

I just enjoy collecting all the different stationery <3


----------



## onsokumaru (Nov 1, 2013)

It's over,  Nintendo just stopped spotpass support for swapnote.

My final swapnote playtime: 492:45

Great moments I had with this app, it's sad that it ended like this.


----------



## windfall (Nov 1, 2013)

Swapnote's spotpass feature has been discontinued  

Nintendo's press release states: 



> Service stop date: Thursday, Oct. 31, 2013, 7 p.m. PT
> Service being stopped: Nintendo 3DS software Swapnote – Sending and receiving notes using SpotPass
> Affected regions: All regions where the service was offered
> 
> *Special Notes services are also stopped*



Terrible news since I enjoyed collecting stationary and sending doodles to friends I made on club tortimer.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't believe Nintendo just killed swapnote... :<

The only time I get any streetpasses is when I go to a convention, otherwise I barely get any.


----------



## kanti (Nov 1, 2013)

Well that's awful.  I liked using it too, especially for the stationary.  It seems a bit silly using Streetpass only for notes.


----------



## Willow (Nov 1, 2013)

This sudden discontinuation of swapnote spotpass is terrible.  I have some friends on my 3ds that the only way we contacted each other was swapnote.  I am VERY upset and already sent a complaint to nintendo.  This is crazy!!


----------



## onsokumaru (Nov 1, 2013)

kanti said:


> Well that's awful.  I liked using it too, especially for the stationary.  It seems a bit silly using Streetpass only for notes.





Kaijudomage said:


> I can't believe Nintendo just killed swapnote... :<
> 
> The only time I get any streetpasses is when I go to a convention, otherwise I barely get any.



The worst thing is that streetpass in swapnote only works for people in your friendlist.


----------



## onsokumaru (Nov 1, 2013)

ops double post


----------



## Kaijudomage (Nov 1, 2013)

onsokumaru said:


> The worst thing is that streetpass in swapnote only works for people in your friendlist.



That is even worse, I only physically know two people with 3DS', why would I write a note to them when I can just talk to them? D:


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

We, so we can't send anything anymore? That's stupid! I just thought that meant that they wouldn't send out their own notes anymore.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 1, 2013)

i cant believe you sick freaks killed swapnote


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 1, 2013)

What's next, discontinuing Spotpass for the 3DS entirely?


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 1, 2013)

What's wrong with just disabling the photo sharing feature...


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 1, 2013)

Or, at the very least, enable a block button, to block giving out/receiving Swapnotes to a specific person?


----------



## Chromie (Nov 1, 2013)

tsundere said:


> i cant believe you sick freaks killed swapnote



I blame you for sending hentai.


Doesn't bother me much actually. Hopefully this means Miiverse is coming to the 3DS soon but who knows.


----------



## unravel (Nov 1, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> I can't believe Nintendo just killed swapnote... :<
> 
> The only time I get any streetpasses is when I go to a convention, otherwise I barely get any.



Yes its over dude 
Well I'm blaming someone who report about "inappropriate stuffs" omg sadd (
Link about the swapnote: http://www.polygon.com/2013/10/31/5...pnote-service-after-it-finds-users-exchanging


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 1, 2013)

And then many users removed Swapnote from their 3DS's this day.


----------



## Roggyrichy (Nov 1, 2013)

Yea dun dun dun nintendo is doomed once again


----------



## unravel (Nov 1, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> And then many users removed Swapnote from their 3DS's this day.


I didn't remove mine because my mom confiscated my 3DS  Hey! I have exam next week >:U



Roggyrichy said:


> Yea dun dun dun Nintendo is doomed once again


Yeah once again Nintendo is doom, They should have add "Report" the note if they can see inappropriate note they can just ban that user for 1 week or so...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 1, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I didn't remove mine because my mom confiscated my 3DS  Hey! I have exam next week >:U
> 
> 
> Yeah once again Nintendo is doom, They should have add "Report" the note if they can see inappropriate note they can just ban that user for 1 week or so...


But they would need a team dedicated to looking through reports, and it seems they don't want to spend that money. Oh well, I've stopped using Notepass for months now anyway.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Nov 1, 2013)

double post: wtf the page lagged out, I refreshed, my post wasn't there so I posted again and now two appear...


----------



## unravel (Nov 1, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> double post: wtf the page lagged out, I refreshed, my post wasn't there so I posted again and now two appear...



Ohh right I forgot that, meh I don't use swapnote that much. They haven't release Flipnote wew


----------



## Chromie (Nov 1, 2013)

Hyogo said:


> And then many users removed Swapnote from their 3DS's this day.



Pfft I'm not! It took a lot of coins to get all the stationary and I like all my bonus ones! Not to mention the notes from Nintendo. Still sucks not spotpass messaging.




ITookYourWaffles said:


> Ohh right I forgot that, meh I don't use swapnote that much. They haven't release Flipnote wew



Shame no one but Japan gets Flipnote. Bull****.


----------



## Hamusuta (Nov 1, 2013)

im so upset right now :c


----------



## Riesz (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh no  This is really sad and disappointing.  I loved sending doodles and notes to friends on Swapnote.  Like others, it was my only way to send notes to some friends -- like the Japanese and Korean friends I made at Club Tortimer.  

I never once received an inappropriate note, either drawing or attached picture.  Nintendo should at least make the service opt-out for parents worried about their little kids receiving bad stuff.  Let the rest of us keep it!

Sigh...


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 1, 2013)

Riesz said:


> Oh no  This is really sad and disappointing.  I loved sending doodles and notes to friends on Swapnote.  Like others, it was my only way to send notes to some friends -- like the Japanese and Korean friends I made at Club Tortimer.
> 
> I never once received an inappropriate note, either drawing or attached picture.  Nintendo should at least make the service opt-out for parents worried about their little kids receiving bad stuff.  Let the rest of us keep it!
> 
> Sigh...




Hopefully we don't have to worry about kids getting inappropriate messages at all.  I haven't received any so far.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 1, 2013)

a little bit. maybe 5 minutes a week xD


----------



## oath2order (Nov 1, 2013)

http://nintendo3dsdaily.com/nintendo3dsnews/nintendo-stops-swapnote-spotpass-service/

Sums up my thoughts pretty much.

I hate how it's always "we're protecting the children".

Well **** 'em. Nintendo doesn't have to be the parents >.>


----------



## Snow (Nov 1, 2013)

Totally bummed about this. I get that Nintendo does not want any bad press because idiots were sexting through swapnote, but just remove the photo feature then!! Or, allow it to be turned off in parental controls! I hope they think better of it and bring it back (with some changes if that makes them feel better).


----------



## Willow (Nov 1, 2013)

If anyone wants to write them a complaint (I have) you can try using this form here:

Nintendo Webform Link

Took me awhile digging around on their site to find it...HTH.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Nov 1, 2013)

Roggyrichy said:


> Yea dun dun dun nintendo is doomed once again



I think I can say it in a better way. 

Nintendo is.........................





DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 1, 2013)

I think that's exaggerating a bit.

Regardless, I'm pretty sad. Just happy I got all 73 different stationery before this happened though x-x


----------



## Feraligator (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, I was using Swapnote a lot until Nintendo decided to stop it... I actually liked using it!


----------



## Zander (Nov 1, 2013)

I tried to delete it when I got my 3DS


----------



## oath2order (Nov 2, 2013)

It worries me that it is entirely possible it could happen elsewhere, such as on Club Tortimer, but I doubt that.


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2013)

Chromie said:


> Pfft I'm not! It took a lot of coins to get all the stationary and I like all my bonus ones! Not to mention the notes from Nintendo. Still sucks not spotpass messaging.
> 
> Shame no one but Japan gets Flipnote. Bull****.



Are you really serious?!


----------



## Alcor (Nov 2, 2013)

I believe you still can use StreetPass with it. SpotPass though is disabled for it, so you can't use it to send out mail to friends that aren't near you.

It's most likely a desperate short term solution to prevent parental outcry. Though, it doesn't really solve any long term issues. Any online experience will have any child succumbed to potential inappropriate material. There is really nothing Nintendo can do to protect minors from everything, but only make it inconvenient for anyone to have any social interaction.

Such as, what prevents a person in making a ACNL patterns that depicts inappropriate images? Nothing.
What prevents a person from sending inappropriate ACNL messages or town board messages? Nothing.

Simply put, you can only control so much...
You can only protect a child's innocence for so long.
http://penny-arcade.com/comic/2012/11/30


----------

